# Advice on lap jointed table legs and glue up.



## shauny87 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey,

I've started my first big project. Small side table. I've got to the point where i'm gluing the legs on. The joints i have cut aren't perfect. I have no problem clamping them up I've got a plan for that. but what concerns me is the gaps. Will they close up with clamping pressure or am i going to be disappointed with teh result. I know that its not perfect and there are scuffs all over the place, but i would like tight joints if i can. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

Put some clamps on and see. If they don't close up without glue, they probably won't close up with glue. Granted the glue will expand the wood a bit, but a dry fit up with clamps will give you a good idea.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

In the photo the gaps seem pretty small. If the gaps do not close up tight enough doing a dry clamping you can do a very small bevel(a 1/16 or so) on the bottom edge of the of your leg cut outs to allow the top edge of your legs to close up your small gap on top.


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is a suggestion for future reference,
If you cut the slot dado in the table top board to be around 1/4" or so less deep, and then dryfit, and mark the leg, where they meet, than cut a 1/4" dado in the leg, when you put it together, any noticeable gap variation would be cancelled out by the leg dado covering it.

Nice looking work you did on your table project.


----------

